# Disney Old Key West questions



## DebBrown (Oct 10, 2007)

We are visiting over Thanksgiving and I have a couple of questions.

Is there a reasonably priced grocery store on site or nearby?  In the reviews, someone mentioned grocery delivery service.  Is this still available?

I am considering skipping the rental car and just using Disney transportation.  I wouldn't mind eating in Disney restaurants for the week but I do need groceries.  I'm also concerned that we might have trouble with dinner reservations for a holiday week.  I probably should have looked into this earlier.

Any other reason why I might need a car?

Deb


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 10, 2007)

I always have a car and do my grocery shopping at Publix.  There is a grocery delivery but I have never used it and don't know much about it.

I think you are going to have trouble with your dining reservations.  They can be made at 180 days out and with  the DDP they fill up pretty fast.  The chance of getting lunch reservations are much better than dinner.


----------



## EAM (Oct 10, 2007)

There is a supermarket (Goodings?) relatively close to Downtown Disney, but you have to cross a busy street and walk a fair distance.  The prices are higher than elsewhere.

There is a "general store" at OKW that stocks the basics, i.e. cereal,milk, eggs, bread, sandwich meat, frozen pizza, some salad, snack foods, etc.


----------



## EAM (Oct 10, 2007)

DebBrown said:


> Any other reason why I might need a car?
> 
> Deb



You might need a car to attend the religious service of your choice.  Or you could take a cab.  You can rent a car just for a day on site.  As I recall, there are two auto rental sites at WDW.


----------



## rsackett (Oct 10, 2007)

DebBrown said:


> Is there a reasonably priced grocery store on site or nearby?  In the reviews, someone mentioned grocery delivery service.  Is this still available?
> 
> Deb



There are at least a couple of grocery delivery services in Orlando.  Ones that come to mind are: 
http://wegoshop.com/ 
http://www.gardengrocer.com/


Goodings also delivers.


----------



## kapish (Oct 11, 2007)

*Have a Magical Time!*

A few thoughts: 

On the day you arrive in Orlando, you may just want to take Disney's Magical Express from the airport to the resort and buy a few needed supplies at the store at OKW.
If you haven't done so, get on the phone ASAP to make reservations for dining. If you couldn't make up your mind, and couldn't get to calling them prior to your arrival, use the concierge service at the resort to make the reservations.
Rent a car for a day to do grocery shopping etc. On this day, you may want to explore the world outside WDW, because if you are depending on Disney transportation during your entire stay, you may be missing out on what Orlando has to offer...
At the Hilton Hotel, an easily walking block from Downtown Disney, there is a rental car counter for Avis
 						 LB3 -  Hilton Hotel at Disney World
						 1751 Hotel Plaza Blvd
						  						 Lake Buena Vista 						 FL 						 32830     						 U S A
					     (1) 407-827-2847

You could take the Disney bus to Downtown Disney and get to Hilton pretty easily.
Thanksgiving week is not that crowded, except for the THU. and FRI.
Have a magical time at WDW!!  :whoopie:


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't agree with this.  I was there last Thanksgiving week from the Friday before through the day after and it was quite busy starting on Monday.  It was as crowded as during July.  Not as crowded as spring break or Christmas, however.



kapish said:


> [*]Thanksgiving week is not that crowded, except for the THU. and FRI


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is a list of reasons that I can come up with besides needing to get groceries:
1) toiletries, cosmetics, etc. that you forget or run out of.  You probably won't find these at Disney
2) as mentioned, you may want to go somewhere else (including Thanksgiving Dinner)
3) what if you need to go to a doctor or dentist for a minor emergency?
4) I actually like driving to most parks and resorts instead of taking the bus.  Many times it cuts the trip by as much as 30-45 minutes...plus you don't pay to park anyway.
5) You may decide that your Magical Express bus is leaving a lot earlier than you want to wake up (they leave at least three hours before your flight).
6) What if it rains all day and you want to go somewhere like an indoor mall or a movie theater complex not in DTD?




DebBrown said:


> Any other reason why I might need a car?


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for your help and ideas!  DH also thinks we should keep the car.  

BTW, we've been to Orlando many times including Thanksgiving week at least 5 times.  We've just haven't stayed on Disney property in the past 20 years. I was thinking that as long as we were at OKW, we could immerse ourselves in Disney for a change.

I will definitely start working on the dining reservations.

Deb


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 11, 2007)

Deb,
you know you can get the dining plan, right???

I'd be very tempted to try it if you are going to eat at Disney most of the time.


----------



## rsackett (Oct 11, 2007)

DebBrown said:


> Thanks for your help and ideas!  DH also thinks we should keep the car.
> 
> BTW, we've been to Orlando many times including Thanksgiving week at least 5 times.  We've just haven't stayed on Disney property in the past 20 years. I was thinking that as long as we were at OKW, we could immerse ourselves in Disney for a change.
> 
> ...



We used a grocery service a couple of years ago when we stayed at Old Key West, and we had a rental car!  I felt their prices were reasonable, and it was nice not having to stop on the way from the airport with tired kids and deal with the luggage and groceries at the same time.

Our flight was late and we got to Old Key West later than we expected.  Our food was with the bell-hop desk stored in back.  The items that needed to be kept cold were bagged separately, in insulated bags and kept in a refrigerator. This worked out very well for us.

Ray


----------



## ralphd (Oct 13, 2007)

Park attendance info from two websites:

'   http://www.allearsnet.com/pl/attend.htm    '

'   http://www.mouseplanet.com/dtp/wdwguide/3_Tripplan/timing/year_at_a_glance.htm    '


----------



## RumpleMom (Oct 17, 2007)

We have found Winn-Dixie to be much more reasonable than Goodings for groceries.  I signed up for the shopper's card so I get the special prices offered that week.

When we decided to not rent a car, we used Florida Town Car service, which includes a 30 minute stop at a grocery store.  They told us about Winn-Dixie and we have been very happy with the quality.

I make a list of groceries we want  to buy, along with any coupons.  We divide the list between our family members.  Now that the kids are older they do part of the list too.  

We have shopped for a week of groceries this way several times.  It was great to have the Winn-Dixie card, coupons and be done in 30 minutes.


----------



## bobh (Oct 24, 2007)

*Use Winn Dixie*

use Winn Dixie and forget Goodings. Winn Dixie is only about a 2 minute drive up the street from Gooding. Winn Dixie is only 3.4 miles from Old Key West. Goodings rips you off because they are the first store you come to near Downtown Disney.

I am an Old Key West owner and have used Winn Dixie many times.


Use this address in Google Maps for Old Key WEst

1510 North Cove Road Lake Buena Vista, Orlando 32830 

Use this address in Google Maps for Winn Dixie:

11957 SOUTH APOPKA VINELAND RD, ORLANDO, FL 32836


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd also suggest going to the Super Walmart on Turkey Lake Road (probably 10 minute drive from OKW).  The Publix on Vineland Ave. is also extremely nice, but pricy.

Goodings is a total rip off.


----------

